# How do you get rid of a homeless cat?



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

So.... There was this white kitten/cat that always came through our yard and each day we noticed it got skinnier so my mum finally went out and feed it right, and now it wont go away, we dont want to be MEAN to it, or scare it or hurt it >_< We love animals, but this cat WONT go away O_O Last night, we gave it some smoked chicken and it came inside the house and started rubbing over everything, and them we put it putside before we went to bed, this morning when i woke up, i went out and opened the curtains, and there it is , laying on the path outside waiting DX

So then i ignored it (Felt really bad) , Went out of my room about.... 10minutes ago, and there it was sitting in the hallway, how do we get rid of it? DX


----------



## Satangel (Dec 28, 2009)

If you don't want to do a lot of effort, these are your options:

- Put it in a box and drop it somewhere else. BE SURE TO OPEN THE BOX!

- Kill it with a gun, be sure to do shoot 2 times, because cats are really strong. They can survive one shot, I know it out of experience.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 28, 2009)

Take the cat, drive with your car to the next city and leave it there?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 28, 2009)

Change? Chaaaaaaange?!


----------



## Elritha (Dec 28, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> - Kill it with a gun, be sure to do shoot 2 times, because cats are really strong. They can survive one shot, I know it out of experience.



That's just cruel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Maybe find someone who is willing to look after a cat, friend, neighbour, relative. Otherwise call some local service who takes in strays.


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> If you don't want to do a lot of effort, these are your options:
> 
> - Put it in a box and drop it somewhere else. BE SURE TO OPEN THE BOX!
> 
> ...



i guess thats an option.... What if it gets hit by a car >_< are straves to death? DX


----------



## moosh01 (Dec 28, 2009)

There are a number of ways to get rid of a cat:
Shotgun
Antifreeze (very amusing too)
Good 'ol shovel
Or you could always give it to an animal shelter (too boring if you ask me).


----------



## m3rox (Dec 28, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> If you don't want to do a lot of effort, these are your options:
> 
> - Put it in a box and drop it somewhere else. BE SURE TO OPEN THE BOX!
> 
> *- Kill it with a gun, be sure to do shoot 2 times, because cats are really strong. They can survive one shot, I know it out of experience.*



You should be locked up.  Cruelty to animals is a serious crime.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 28, 2009)

You could build it a little house. Then it wouldn't be homeless. Maybe get it a job application for McDonald's?


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 28, 2009)

Take it in as a late Christmas gift. Both of my cats are former strays.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The cat got run over by a car, and dragged it self to a bush. It was bleeding like hell and could barely stand anymore. 
Then my dad shot it with his 9mm, and it still lived! So he shot it again, to put it out's of his misery.
Not so cruel, else it would have laid there for hours just bleeding to death.


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 28, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> You could build it a little house. Then it wouldn't be homeless. Maybe get it a job application for McDonald's?



I Lol'd


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 28, 2009)

Take it to the animal shelter, if they tell you that they are going to make you pay to drop it off tell them if they dont take it for free you will take it to the next town over and just drop it off somewhere. Thats what we had to do :\ threaten them with dropping it off somewhere else and they'll take it right away, they may not like it, but they'll do it....



			
				m3rox said:
			
		

> You should be locked up.  Cruelty to animals is a serious crime.
> 
> Have you ever noticed people get more offended by cruelty to animals than cruelty to fellow human beings? It baffles me.....
> 
> ...



I as well my friend


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> You could build it a little house. Then it wouldn't be homeless. Maybe get it a job application for McDonald's?



Thanks for the lolz XD
Maybe we will keep it, i dunno what my parents want to do, im semi allergic to cats but idk XD
its so cute XD


----------



## Xoo00o0o0o (Dec 28, 2009)

I like Blood Fetish's idea the most.


----------



## Prophet (Dec 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drop it off at a shelter, but make sure it's a No-kill shelter. Some shelters only keep animals for a certain amount of time before they put them to "sleep". Here's a site with a list of No-kill shelters sorted by state http://fluffynet.com/no-kill-shelters


----------



## Translucentbill (Dec 28, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was that supposed to be "Starvation"? if so..... Emphasis fail hahaha


----------



## moosh01 (Dec 28, 2009)

Prophet said:
			
		

> outgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why would he want to bring the cat from New Zealand all the way to the US?


----------



## yobemal (Dec 28, 2009)

find someone who would adopt the cat or something.


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

Translucentbill said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He did it to mock my spelling >_> If we take it to the shelter, ill make sure its no kill


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

Why not just adopt the cat?  We've got one who lives in the bushes in our back garden that we feed (it won't come near humans though) and another one that comes every day for food and a bit of fuss.  It regularly comes in the house and all that.  It's obviously taken a shine to you guys!  Give the poor bugger a home!


----------



## Prophet (Dec 28, 2009)

I wasn't mocking your spelling outgum.

In case you didn't know, straves is a serious condition amongst homeless cats. 8 out of 10 homeless cats suffer from straves. Lonely elderly women often bring these homeless cats home and on rare occasions they have contracted the disease from the felines. So, if you aren't all heartless bastards maybe you'll take this a bit more seriously. If anyone wants to donate money towards a straves cure, google  "Partners United to Seeing Straves Yield" or P.U.S.S.Y. as they are known by many. 

Do it for the kittens, Do it for the old ladies, Just do it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 28, 2009)

moosh01 said:
			
		

> There are a number of ways to get rid of a cat:
> Shotgun
> Antifreeze (very amusing too)
> Good 'ol shovel
> Or you could always give it to an animal shelter (too boring if you ask me).


Erm...what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What's amusing about the antifreeze option?


----------



## driverzx (Dec 28, 2009)

Just keep it, otherwise it will atracts moar! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And can you post pics of him/her?


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

i dont know its sex, but i can try get photos XD
Edit: Making a vid for youtube


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 28, 2009)

Ignore it.


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

Excuse my baby voice, The cat doesnt like my normal voice XD


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 28, 2009)

.


----------



## prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

KEEP IT.
(though get it checked at the vets or something >_> )


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 28, 2009)

This happened to our family once. The cat itself was disgusting, but for some reason we kept feeding her.

One day she didn't appear on our lawn, we assumed she was hit by a car or died of sickness or something. To be honest, it was a relief, because it wasn't our cat (I was still a little sad about it though). We were too nice and took care of a stray that ended up dying. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My brother and I wanted to keep her as a pet, but my mom didn't have any money to go to a vet with.


----------



## yobemal (Dec 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> i dont know its sex, but i can try get photos XD
> Edit: Making a vid for youtube
> 
> It's a she.
> ...


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

yobemal said:
			
		

> It's a she.



How can you tell?


----------



## Veho (Dec 28, 2009)

Awwww, kitty is cute  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Can't you keep it?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

How can you not want to keep that cat!


----------



## outgum (Dec 28, 2009)

We can keep it, but most of my family are allgeric to cats, but i think we will end up keeping it another way, My mother is attached to it now, wanting to name it and all


----------



## prowler (Dec 28, 2009)

If that cat goes, I'm afraid I will have to report you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler



NAME IT ORC


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> We can keep it, but most of my family are allgeric to cats, but i think we will end up keeping it another way, My mother is attached to it now, wanting to name it and all



That sucks that they're allergic to cats. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But still, think of the good karma that adopting a homeless cat you're allergic to will bring!


----------



## yobemal (Dec 28, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> yobemal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can just tell, how the tail points up, it's fur, size and so on.


----------



## MuppetInvasion (Dec 29, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Change? Chaaaaaaange?!



IT WAS THE GREATEST MOVIE I'VE EVER SEEN IN MY LIFE!


----------



## thewiiman (Dec 29, 2009)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> Take it in as a late Christmas gift. Both of my cats are former strays.



+1 here.  We took in two cats and they are the most loving cats of any we have ever seen.


----------



## outgum (Dec 29, 2009)

It hangs around all the time now, has picked its favourite sleeping spot, and i called it Ghosty XD


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 29, 2009)

bawwwww so cute

why not darkrai?


----------



## anaxs (Dec 29, 2009)

move away..jk
just dump a yyear suply of cat food somewhere far and then leave it with the cat and come home or drive to a next city and put it somewhere there


----------



## Teny (Dec 29, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> move away..jk
> just dump a yyear suply of cat food somewhere far and then leave it with the cat and come home or drive to a next city and put it somewhere there



I use to put food outside for my cat that was always outside. He never actually ate any of the food because other strays would just come and eat them. So a year supply would probably last about a week.

If you decided to keep it, take it to the vet and pay for shots and stuff. Make sure she is all healthy. 

I have a cat, I bought her from a pet store. She seemed sad because other kittens (bought her as a kitten) didn't want to be near her. Turns out that she was a total b*tch. The reason why other kittens didn't want to be near her was because she attacked and hissed at every other kittens that tries to go near her. She is a bit nicer now, but she doesn't like being held, she hisses and tries to attack us when we hold her for more than 10 seconds.


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 29, 2009)

keep it. then it won't be homeless.


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Dec 29, 2009)

My history teacher 10th grade told us he caught a cat, buried its body up to its head, and while its head was sticking out of the ground, ran it over with a lawnmower.

-_- i dont even know... he was pretty crazy.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 29, 2009)

pizzahutmaster said:
			
		

> My history teacher 10th grade told us he caught a cat, buried its body up to its head, and while its head was sticking out of the ground, ran it over with a lawnmower.
> 
> -_- i dont even know... he was pretty crazy.


If that is true, you should report him. That's disgusting.


----------



## thegame07 (Dec 29, 2009)

Stop feeding it! it basically sees your house as the local restaurant and when its hungry it will come to you.


----------



## redact (Dec 29, 2009)

pizzahutmaster said:
			
		

> My history teacher 10th grade told us he caught a cat, buried its body up to its head, and while its head was sticking out of the ground, ran it over with a lawnmower.
> 
> -_- i dont even know... he was pretty crazy.


what kind of fucked up person would boast about something so barbaric, let alone commit the act. even if the teacher made this up there is still something deeply wrong with them if they thought this was an appropriate topic to discuss with their students, they should seek help.

i urge you to report him to your principal or similar person of authority, this kind of sick fuck should not be working around children!


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 29, 2009)

Keep it and replicate that video. DO. IT. NAO.



Oh, and btw, there's a dead cat on our street, it's been there for 3 days, I think it died because of food poisoning since it's corpse was laying on the spot where people dump their garbage. And for some creepy reason, it's now in a different place, maybe 4 steps away from its original spot. I hope it doesn't go all Left 4 Dead on our neighborhood.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 29, 2009)

keep it. it is always nice to have a pet around the house.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 29, 2009)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Oh, and btw, there's a dead cat on our street, it's been there for 3 days, I think it died because of food poisoning since it's corpse was laying on the spot where people dump their garbage. And for some creepy reason, it's now in a different place, maybe 4 steps away from its original spot. I hope it doesn't go all Left 4 Dead on our neighborhood.


That last part is sickly amusing...You'll wake up one day and it will be standing at your front door, eyes glowing, claws ready.


----------



## david432111 (Dec 29, 2009)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Mei-o said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And because of gun laws no one will have any guns to protect themselves and everyone will die. -.-
In zombie movies there are always people with guns who figure out the only to get rid of the zombies is to.. you guessed it
shoot them in the head. In real life I doubt that too many people have guns in there basement at least not where I live.
That was kind of off topic....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On topic, http://www.getridofthings.com/get-rid-of-cats.htm seems good.

@pizzahutmaster
Your teacher is disgusting! WTH would do that and then tell his students about it. I think you should report him.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 29, 2009)

Put it on your computer desk and go on 4chan. Force the cat to view /b/. It will eventually die.


----------



## outgum (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks like we have decided to keep it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its my Ghosty!
He hasnt let our property since we fed him, 
We de-flea'ed him and are getting stuff from tapeworm today, just in cases and we have special cat milk and cat food 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But we will take him to the vet in the next couple of days to see if its mirco-chipped or anything and find out its COMFIRMED sex and blah blah

Cute Kitty


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yayzorz! You have a cat. Now, it must evolve into a :chan: cat. Show it 4chan!


----------



## Advi (Dec 29, 2009)

Take it to the vet and check it for diseases, namely rabies. You never really know

If its healthy, try to put it up for adoption. If it would be a nice pet, it will find a home soon enough

if not.................*ZIPPOCAT*


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 29, 2009)

.....on second thought,
I don't think I'll say a word, and simply LOL at about a quarter of this thread.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2009)

Logical thinker is here! Surely, he'll come up with a good idea!


----------



## junker_man32 (Dec 29, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> If you don't want to do a lot of effort, these are your options:
> 
> - Put it in a box and drop it somewhere else. BE SURE TO OPEN THE BOX!
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHA nice one


----------



## Burnedmagix (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice job ;D

I have 2 stray cats around my house. My house has a very strange structure, compared to normal houses that aren't 2 stories. so neighbors won't see it. My grandmother takes care of them and feeds them, while they hang out around my backyard XD


----------



## Law (Dec 29, 2009)

I read the thread title as "How do you get rid of a homosexual?".


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 29, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> I read the thread title as "How do you get rid of a homosexual?".


Now that would cause some commotion!

I apologize for going off topic.


----------



## Gore (Dec 29, 2009)

Dogbert is a former stray.


----------



## Veho (Dec 29, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> I read the thread title as "How do you get rid of a homosexual?".




A _homelessexual_? 

Wait, if "homeless" ends with a double "s," and "sexual" begins with an "s," would that be a "homelesssexual"?


----------



## Jaems (Dec 31, 2009)

How could I come out to my parents and tell them I'm a homelesssexual? Anyone?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 31, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> How could I come out to my parents and tell them I'm a homelesssexual? Anyone?


The correct term is hobosexual.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 31, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Jaems said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't care who ya are; that's funny!


----------

